# Recommended feed?



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

Our local pet shop is a little sparse with mouse food, and the ones they do supply are substandard. I'm getting 14 or so mice on Monday that are a cut above the pet shop mice that I currently own, and I'd like them to have a diet that will keep them in good condition; I'm concerned that the mix the shop provides might not be good enough for them.

I'm quite happy to mix my own (as long as I can get the ingredients). However, I wanted to know what individual ingredients (and quantity) that people would recommend.

If you could explain the reasoning behind the ingredients, as well, I'd appreciate that. I like knowing why I'm giving my animals things.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

There is no perfect mouse food available either commercial or home made as different people get differing results from feeding different mixes.

The reason for this is due to the fact that mice like all other living creatures are individuals and have differing personalities as well as metabolic rates.

I have and use 3 different mixes within my mousery depending on what mice are being fed, weaner, resting and breeding

breeding mix has the highest protein content at around 20 per cent weaner at 18 percent but also has a higher fat content to add the weight on and contains smaller grains and porridge oats. resting mix is very basic at 16 per cent protein content.

new born baby milk and water soluable multi vitamins are also offered to weaner for 4 weeks and breeding mice 4 weeks prior to pairing in addition to water. This is so the young and breeder have all the essential vitamins and minerals to produce and grow strong and healthy.

basic mix is equal parts rabbit food or hamster food with mixed chicken corn plus 5 per cent millet and 5 per cent porridge oats. Very little wastage and scattered over the substrate encourages the mice to forage, keeping the protein level at this level helps prevent greasy coats.

Weaner mix above but millet and porridge oats 10 per cent and 5 per cent small sunflower seed. found the freshly weaned go for the softer smaller seeds than basic mix and put the desired weight gain over a period of time, quantities are adjusted as required per growing on tub after weekly weighings.

Breeding mix as per basic mix but has high protein dog or cat nibble added at the rate of 50 per cent, coat starts to appear greasy on the does on some line a couple of days before kindling but is back to normal once kits are born.


----------

